# WANTED: pictures of silver parts in a computer.



## thegoldking (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to be a pesky "i want pictures" guy but have spent a bit of time trying to find them through searches on here... now i feel beaten so i need to ask for help.

Got about 7 or 8 mother boards and hav heard people saying about silver in the switches and oher parts. What switches....and parts... 

if anyone has any photos of the parts as im would not be considered a computer expert would be awesome....

Thanks...
Brent.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 4, 2011)

I do not think that you will recover even gram of silver from 8 motherboards. Silver is usually in electrical switches like you have in home - circuit breakers f.e.


----------

